

iPhone and iPod touch need a way to tell you when they are about to fall. - amichail

Have you had an iphone or iPod touch in your shirt pocket and bent over to do something only to see your device fall?<p>This is avoidable by a warning alert that would occur when the device is in sleep mode yet its orientation changes in a way suggestive of an impending fall.
======
ajg1977
I think I did that once, then learned not to do it again.

